# superdave help f5



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

dave--

the team garmin edition...any appreciable differences between the '010 and '011?

thanks man


e


----------



## Chris Ware (Dec 3, 2010)

BB30, tapered headtube, bit shorter wheelbase and taller head tube. Also new 105 on the 2011.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

no, dude

big difference in the frames. took me a minute to figure it out, but 
BIG diff


----------



## nukemsutang (Dec 6, 2010)

2010: http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/F-Series/F5-Team.aspx

2011: http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/F5-Special-Edition.aspx

2011 has Ultra high modulus carbon (instead of High modulus)...Mavic CXP-22 wheel set (instead of Felt Aero R4)... FULL 105 (instead of shimano cheaper brakes, R600 crankset)


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Felt F5 Special Edition 2011 Road Bike Frame: 
Felt Road UHC Performance MMC Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 3KP *Weave*, InsideOut Internal Molding Process


Felt F5 Team 2010 Road Bike Frame: 
Felt HM High Modulus Modular Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 3KP *Finish.* 

i dont know much about carbon fiber. is there an appreciable difference between weave and finish?or is it the finish alone that is cosmetic?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> Felt F5 Special Edition 2011 Road Bike Frame:
> Felt Road UHC Performance MMC Carbon Fiber Frame w/ 3KP *Weave*, InsideOut Internal Molding Process
> 
> 
> ...


semantics. The difference is I chose a different word when writing the spex. The cosmetic treatment in 10 and 11 is the same.
-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

same bike, basically, with a few nice upgrades? or is the frame difference fundamental?

i notice that the footprints are a little different, the '011 top tube is angled down slightly for a more aggressive riding position, and i also understand that felt is using new inside out casting techniques this year. and the reviews for the '011 appear to be pretty enthusiastic. still, the '010 doesn't look like too much of a slouch to me lol..

i ask because in one of your earlier posts that you noted that the '011 garmin 5 had the same frame as the '011 f3. that's why is was wondering what your thoughts were on the appreciable differences (beyond the cosmetics noted above) between the frames on the '010 and '011 garmin 5's. thanks


e


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> same bike, basically, with a few nice upgrades? or is the frame difference fundamental?
> 
> i notice that the footprints are a little different, the '011 top tube is angled down slightly for a more aggressive riding position, and i also understand that felt is using new inside out casting techniques this year. and the reviews for the '011 appear to be pretty enthusiastic. still, the '010 doesn't look like too much of a slouch to me lol..
> 
> ...



The 2011 F series frame are such a leap forward, the 2011 F5 is a better frame in every aspect than the 2010 F1. This is game changing in terms of the design revisions. The two model years are 7 years apart in technological design.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2011 F series frame are such a leap forward, the 2011 F5 is a better frame in every aspect than the 2010 F1. This is game changing in terms of the design revisions. The two model years are 7 years apart in technological design.



better than the f1?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> better than the f1?


yes. Same weight, 35% stiffer head tube, 20% stiffer BB, added versatility with BB30 shell, added standover, wider size range (48-61), carbon dropouts, stiffer F/D mount.

A quantum leap.

-SD


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

SuperDave-
Is there any chance of producing a limited edition F5 with similar spec as the CAAD10-4, but with Apex to lower costs a bit for you and retaining the Force crank?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> yes. Same weight, 35% stiffer head tube, 20% stiffer BB, added versatility with BB30 shell, added standover, wider size range (48-61), carbon dropouts, stiffer F/D mount.
> 
> A quantum leap.
> 
> -SD


wow.. but still, and considering the termination of the garmin contract the 010 team still looks like a good investment/good move, especially for my first carbon, only so many left. components would eventually get upgraded, which is ironic cause the frame is the base component you cant actually improve on, and you're saying the "011 does actually improve on last year. a lot. but the 010 looks fast as f*ck--if im not racing, which im not-- probably all the speed and more than i am gonna need for a while, maybe period. speed in itself is not the problem, i am just interested in the goods on the '11 she is a sexy beast too.

i get the '011 upgrades and the added value at a slight bump over last year's price, but , what do you think about jumping on last year's garmin 5? sounds like you might advise saving/waiting to buy the '011 5, at a possible price advantage the waiting is the hardest part, still, a proposition to which i might be sensitive.. but the 10 5 team looks killer, man, killer she is calling my name. holla at me bro i am gonna go rob a bank for 2500 bucks and get an early xmas present


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

texascyclist said:


> SuperDave-
> Is there any chance of producing a limited edition F5 with similar spec as the CAAD10-4, but with Apex to lower costs a bit for you and retaining the Force crank?


Sure, anything is possible. This isn't a consideration for the coming model year, but we do sell frameset options that could be equipped however you like. We also have many dealers who are willling to swap parts from the OEM bicycles to suit individual customer tastes, have you asked your Felt Retailer to quote this option?

This Apex option would cost more than the F5, perhaps it would be named F4 Limited Edition.

We already have 3 versions of the F5 .

-SD


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

For what it's worth, I own an '11 F5 team and absolutely love it. I can't defend the '10 because I've never ridden it, but the '11 was by far the most fun and responsive bike I test rode in my price range. (I tried a bianchi, trek, giant, scott and cannondale)

You can't go wrong with either, but the improvements Dave listed for '11 are hard to argue with.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

what's the price on the '011 again?


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

2299 is the MSRP


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah dave's ridden a lot of felt miles, he knows wtf he's talking about

Same weight, 35% stiffer head tube, 20% stiffer BB, added versatility with BB30 shell, added standover, wider size range (48-61), carbon dropouts, stiffer F/D mount. bang bang bang bang

stiffness stiffnes, plus, most probably the big bb and aggressive tubing/new casting process help make it 25, 26, 2650 with tax and pedals. which is cool, those upgrades are worth it and a lot more, i think the 5 has tarmac looking over its shoulder, the main diff i would think would be in the gearing, sram rival force red vs shimano 105 ultegra ace. fwiw i hear sram is both lighter and quicker to shift, which kinda goes to one of the posters above's questions. personally i have a specialized allez elite and a felt 75, both great alu bikes with 105's. and i have a new ultegra upgrade in the bag. i think my first carbon is looking more and more like f5, thanks for the advice i'll keep u posted. gotta go get my shotgun and raincoat (have to rob the bank c u soon) ha ha

laterz


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

chambers078 said:


> 2299 is the MSRP


 That is for the Garmin edition with standard crank. The regular F5 with BB30 crank is $1999.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

texascyclist said:


> That is for the Garmin edition with standard crank. The regular F5 with BB30 crank is $1999.



right. that's the black one.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

The tarmac IMO doesnt even compare. When I worked at the shop this past summer I had the oppurtunity to ride many tarmacs and some different Felts. The feel and Liveliness of the the Felts are bounds above the tarmac. To me the Tarmacs felt dead, there was no life to them. Stiff, yes they were but you also felt it in your body, all the time. The F5 is just as stiff but feels so much smoother over rough pavement. The F5 also feels alive under you in comparison. "Makes it fun to ride" if you will. For me it was a no brainer.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

shh working on a garmin


----------

